
How Birmingham council bluffed European Commission to build Symphony Hall (2014) - adwww
https://www.business-live.co.uk/economic-development/how-city-bluffed-europe-build-7292091
======
anigbrowl
tl;dr the grant application for EU funding was left purposefully vague so they
could put a symphony hall inside a conference center at a time when money was
tight. The rest of the story is about why this particular symphony hall has
nice acoustics even though it's in an ugly building.

------
adwww
Relevance... tonight the UK leaves the EU.

Also I suspect people hear will enjoy the slightly underhand way the project
managed to secure the funding.

~~~
chrisseaton
> tonight the UK leaves the EU

That was yesterday.

